# Gerald fallen out of favor with MJ?



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Gerald Wallace has fallen so far out of favor with Charlotte owner Michael Jordan that the Bobcats will look to move the forward this summer


LINK

Not much to it then that little exert .aperantly we tried to trade him for TJ Ford right before the draft. Don't know what he could have done in that short of time


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really didn't believe those TJ Ford rumors,especially the part where TOR was asking for our draft pick and Gerald.Ford is never going to be completely healthy and he's not much better than Raymond...Ford is pretty much the same player actually.MJ isn't that big a fool.

I am sure they were looking to get a big and a point guard somehow,but that was a terrible deal even straight up because it doesn't make you better.You're taking on a huge risk in Ford's neck,without getting a guy who can make an impact that merits the risk.In exchange you're giving up your best overall player.
If we could turn Gerald into a real quality big man,especially a center that would be one thing.If you got a real starting quality PG too.It might make us a better team,but FOrd isn't enough of an upgrade and he isn't physically sound.Maybe if you'd gotten Ford and something else you consider it,otherwise screw that.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Diable said:


> I really didn't believe those TJ Ford rumors,especially the part where TOR was asking for our draft pick and Gerald.Ford is never going to be completely healthy and he's not much better than Raymond...Ford is pretty much the same player actually.MJ isn't that big a fool.
> 
> I am sure they were looking to get a big and a point guard somehow,but that was a terrible deal even straight up because it doesn't make you better.You're taking on a huge risk in Ford's neck,without getting a guy who can make an impact that merits the risk.In exchange you're giving up your best overall player.
> *If we could turn Gerald into a real quality big man,especially a center that would be one thing.If you got a real starting quality PG too.*It might make us a better team,but FOrd isn't enough of an upgrade and he isn't physically sound.Maybe if you'd gotten Ford and something else you consider it,otherwise screw that.


What about Zach Randolph for Gerald Wallace and Matt Carroll? All 3 players involved have long term deals, so the financial aspect of the deal is mute. Randolph certainly qualifies as a quality big man and is right up Larry Brown's ally of tormented players with baggage that have tons of talent. Randolph and Okafor could be a deadly combination in the East if it does work.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom for Wallace??


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

What about something like Joel Przybilla, Steve Blake and a 09' #1 for Wallace and May?


That gives you a starting quality defensive center, a starting quality PG to help Augustin and a future #1


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

1)Zach Randolph we'll take if the Knicks pay all his salary and pay for his stay at the Duke Weight Loss Center and give us a couple of Draft Picks.Not a chance in hell we give up anything of value for him...Isiah Thomas doesn't work here.

2)Okafor is a power forward.We need a center,Odom isn't a center.Odom doesn't help us.

3)Pryzbilla isn't a starting quality center,Blake isn't a starting quality point guard and since the portland fans assure us that the Blazers are going 82-0 next year their first round draft pick is going to #30 isn't it?

4)Rather have Gerald than any of those


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Diable said:


> 1)Zach Randolph we'll take if the Knicks pay all his salary and pay for his stay at the Duke Weight Loss Center and give us a couple of Draft Picks.Not a chance in hell we give up anything of value for him...Isiah Thomas doesn't work here.
> 
> 2)Okafor is a power forward.We need a center,Odom isn't a center.Odom doesn't help us.
> 
> ...


LOL at the 82-0 comment. I agree with you....homerism gets real old, real fast.

That being said I am surprised that you don't think Joel and Blake are starting quality players. Przybilla is always one of the top defensive centers in the league, and Blake is one of the best ast/TO guards, and is steady if not spectacular. Don't get me wrong, I'm not comparing him to Chris Paul or anything like that, but he shoots well, and passes well. In my book he would make a nioce transition starter until DJ was ready. His contract expires also. 

Don't forget too that in the west 49 wins probably doesn't get you in the playoffs either. Decent chance that pick could end up in the lottery


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Two fringe starters and at best a low lottery pick for Gerald and May. May's pretty much just a throw in at this point but we can get a much better deal then that


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This is so stupid. Wallace is a GOOD player, a great defender, and a huge asset to the Bobcats. Who cares what Jordan thinks? He has shown no competence as a front office decision maker dating back to the Wizards debacle in the early part of the decade. From the looks of things, that rep will be safe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now that he still has 5 years left on his deal...its gonna be tougher to move him as teams look towards that 2010 summer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald's deal is one of the most reasonable in the league...If anything it makes him more attractive and it makes this even more stupid.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how about al thornton/tim thomas + 2009 first round pick from the clippers???


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> What about something like Joel Przybilla, Steve Blake and a 09' #1 for Wallace and May?
> 
> 
> That gives you a starting quality defensive center, a starting quality PG to help Augustin and a future #1


mind as well give them a bag of balls for wallace and may


----------

